# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Σχέδιο ή service manual για Acer laptop.

## Nikolos

Ψάχνω και δεν μπορώ να βρω με τίποτα το σχέδιο ή το service manual για το laptop "Acer v5 561g".
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα είμαι υπόχρεος!

----------


## sakan89

Φίλε μου εδώ το βρήκα είναι σε PDF , τελικά δεν βρήκες άκρη με την οθόνη ?

----------


## Nikolos

Κι'εγω το βρήκα αλλά δεν μου το κατεβάζει.Σ'εσενα το κατεβάζει;;;;;;Αν βρω το σχέδιο θα το ψάξω κομμάτι κομματι.
Τον πήγα irepair αλλά μου λένε δύσκολα βάζουν χέρι στην μητρική!

----------


## toni31

https://laptopblue.vn/download/1510/...0zqkmb8e0.html
πάτα εκεί που λέει "Tai ve"
Είναι το λάπτοπ με την μπαταρία? 
Βγάλε καμιά φώτο καλή από το σημείο που έκανες τις κολλήσεις.

----------


## Nikolos

Αυτό μου κατεβάζει από άλλο μοντέλο.Εγω θέλω το απο'πανω μπλε κουμπί αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα........
Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να ξεκολλήσω και να ξανακολλησω την μπαταρία.

----------


## toni31

> Αυτό μου κατεβάζει από άλλο μοντέλο.Εγω θέλω το απο'πανω μπλε κουμπί αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα........
> Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να ξεκολλήσω και να ξανακολλησω την μπαταρία.


Το ΜΒ έχει κωδικό, δεν είναι το LA-9532P? Επίσης βγάλε μια καλή φωτογραφία εκεί που έκανες την κόλληση

----------


## Nikolos

Δεν μπορώ να βάλω εδώ φωτογραφία.
Ξεκινάω από την επιλογή Download, επιλέγω τον υπολογιστή του οποίου θέλω το σχέδιο και φτάνοντας στο μοντέλο δεν ξεκινάει το κατέβασμα!
Μήπως φταίει που προσπαθώ από το κινητό;
Τι εννοείς κωδικός ΜΒ; Θέλεις viber να μου τα πεις;;;;;

----------


## toni31

δες κάποια παραδείγματα εδώ για τον κωδικό
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...l=1#post564259

----------


## Nikolos

Sorry μπερδεύτηκα........... motherboard εννοούσες! 
Την LA-9531P έχω

----------


## Nikolos

Πως γίνεται τώρα αυτό αφού το μοντέλο φοράει την 9532P;;;;;;;;
Κατι άλλο........υλαρχει η περίπτωση όπως έπιασα την μητρική με τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό να έκαψα κάτι;Ακουσα ότι στα νεότερα laptop δεν συμβαίνει......

----------


## toni31

http://www.s-manuals.com/motherboard/compal_la-9531p

----------


## toni31

> Πως γίνεται τώρα αυτό αφού το μοντέλο φοράει την 9532P;;;;;;;;
> Κατι άλλο........υλαρχει η περίπτωση όπως έπιασα την μητρική με τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό να έκαψα κάτι;Ακουσα ότι στα νεότερα laptop δεν συμβαίνει......


όλα παίζουν μέχρι κ να χάλασες διαδρομή

----------


## Nikolos

Μπαααααααα πως.
Μετά μ'εκοψε και έβαλα πλαστικά γάντια. 
Πως μπορώ να σου στείλω φωτογραφία;;;;

----------


## Nikolos

Ναι αυτή είναι σ'ευχαριστώ!
Την διαδρομή πως να την χάλασα;;;;;;;;

----------


## toni31

εγώ λέω διάφορα, δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να έχει γίνει.

----------


## toni31

1. Τι πρόβλημα έχει τώρα το λάπτοπ

2. Του δίνεις ρεύμα με τροφοδοτικό κ αν ναι πόσα αμπέρ τραβάει?

----------


## Nikolos

Ανοίγει, λειτουργεί το fan 3 δευτερόλεπτα και σταματάει (το fan).O υπολογιστής είναι ανοιχτός αλλά στην οθόνη δεν βλέπεις τίποτα!Δοκίμασα έβαλα εξωτερική οθόνη από το desctop αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.
Το πήγα σε τεχνικό..... μου είπε να το στείλω για διαγνωστικό μητρικής στην Θεσσαλονίκη. 
Το πήγα irepair γιατί αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω καλό σταθμό για desoldering και θα ζοριστώ με τα τοσοδουλια της μητρικής και γιατί ξέρω βάζουν χέρι σε μητρικές, μου λένε τελικά δεν πειράζουν τις μητρικές.
Αύριο που θα το πάρω από που να ξεκινήσω με το σχέδιο, γιατί δεν έχω ξανασχοληθει με laptop;Προφανώς τάσεις και ξεκολλημα εξαρτημάτων για μέτρηση......

----------


## JOUN

Άστο δεν αξίζει.. Κάρτα γραφικών άρπαξε..

----------


## Nikolos

Λες;;;;;
Και σε άλλον τεχνικό που το πήγα μου είπε μητρική,δηλαδή και αυτοί υποτίθεται ότι ξέρουν και σου πετάνε...... μητρική!
Εννοεί όμως μητρική ή κάρτα γραφικών που είναι μαζί με την μητρική;;;;; 
Τι να πεις;;;;;;;; 
Θα την βάλω στον πάγκο, θα της πετάξω τα ματια και ότι βγει!

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει με την ευρυτερη εννοια του ορου ειναι μητρικη αφου η καρτα γραφικων ειναι ενσωματωμενη..
Δεν θα καταφερεις τιποτα με το να της πεταξεις τα ματια εξω,αφου θελεις να ασχοληθεις κανε το εξης:
Βγαλε το συστημα ψυξης (αν δεν το εκανες ηδη) και θα δεις δυο μεγαλα τσιπακια:Αυτο στην βαση ειναι ο επεξεργαστης και το αλλο ειναι της καρτας γραφικων..Παρε ενα πιστολι θερμου αερα και με την χαμηλοτερη σκαλα που εχει ζεστανε με κυκλικες κινησεις το τσιπακι αυτο για 40-60sec και αποσταση 10-15 cm.
Στην καλυτερη περιπτωση θα φτιαξει για πολυ λιγο ισα ισα για να βγεις απο την απορια τι φταιει,στην χειροτερη θα καει η μητρικη τελειως ετσι κιαλλιως  σου ειναι αχρηστη..

----------


## JOUN

> Λες;;;;;
> δηλαδή και αυτοί υποτίθεται ότι ξέρουν και σου πετάνε...... μητρική!


Αναλογως που το πηγες..

----------


## toni31

> Ενταξει με την ευρυτερη εννοια του ορου ειναι μητρικη αφου η καρτα γραφικων ειναι ενσωματωμενη..
> Δεν θα καταφερεις τιποτα με το να της πεταξεις τα ματια εξω,αφου θελεις να ασχοληθεις κανε το εξης:
> Βγαλε το συστημα ψυξης (αν δεν το εκανες ηδη) και θα δεις δυο μεγαλα τσιπακια:Αυτο στην βαση ειναι ο επεξεργαστης και το αλλο ειναι της καρτας γραφικων..Παρε ενα πιστολι θερμου αερα και με την χαμηλοτερη σκαλα που εχει ζεστανε με κυκλικες κινησεις το τσιπακι αυτο για 40-60sec και αποσταση 10-15 cm.
> Στην καλυτερη περιπτωση θα φτιαξει για πολυ λιγο ισα ισα για να βγεις απο την απορια τι φταιει,στην χειροτερη θα καει η μητρικη τελειως ετσι κιαλλιως  σου ειναι αχρηστη..


Γιώργο, ξεκίνησε όταν έβγαλε την μπαταρία και την ξανακόλλησε, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι GPU εκτός αν συνέπεσαν οι βλάβες. Αν κάνει ψήσιμο έτσι απλά, μπορεί να δημιουργήσει επιπλέον βλάβη με μεγαλύτερο κόστος ή και ανεπανόρθωτο.

----------


## Nikolos

Εγώ σπάω το μυαλό μου να καταλάβω τι μαλακια μπορεί να έγινε με την αφαίρεση της εσωτερικής μπαταρίας............Πως να τα παίξει η κάρτα γραφικών ή η μητρική από αυτήν την ενέργεια;;;;;;

----------


## JOUN

Ναι ακυρο αυτα που σου ειπα..
Δεν προσεξα οτι εγινε μετα την αφαιρεση της μπαταριας,απλα ειδα acer και σκεφτηκα "κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης"

----------


## Nikolos

Κομοτηνή μου είπες είσαι;

----------

